# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  TuKL:n käytettyjen bussien hankinta 2013

## kuukanko

Turun kaupunki on eilen julkaissut tarjouspyynnön kahden käytetyn 2-akselisen matalalattiabussin hankkimiseksi Turun Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:lle vuonna 2013.

Tarjouspyyntö

Joitakin vähimmäisvaatimuksia tarjouspyynnössä:
käyttöönottovuosi vähintään 2007toimitus 2.1.2013 - 31.1.2013 välisenä aikanaovet vähintään 2+2+1istumapaikkamäärä vähintään 40
Pisteytys on seuraava:
hinta 50 pistettäkorirakenteen ruostumaton materiaali 20 pistettäpakokaasujen puhdistuksen lisäaineettomuus 20 pistettäkorin pituus yli 12,7 metriä 10 pistettä
Tarjouspyynnön vaatimukset täyttäviä ja pisteytykseen hyvin sopivia, vuodenvaihteessa vapaana olevia busseja taitaa olla Suomessa esim. Turun Citybus 227, Juha Jalo 36, Nobina 481 - 482 ja HelB 912 - 913.

----------


## Nak

Nobinallahan olisi 20p "huonompaakin" kalustoa vapaana tuolloin. Volvoja sarjoista 483-499, 600 ja 620-642. Ja eikös helbiltäkin jää Volvoja 804-814 sarjasta yli? Ja westendin citelikset 81-89, 91-95 täytttävät vähimmäisvaatimukset myös  :Wink:  ja nehän jäävät myös syksyllä lähes kaikki ylitse

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Kyllä tämän vois kuvitella olevan "räätälöity" tilaus nimenomaan Turkulaisten, eli Jalon ja Citybussin Scaloille. Toinen on jo valmiiksi keltainen, ja Scaloja on toistakymmentä jo muutenkin.

----------


## kuukanko

Nyt TuKL haluaisikin ostaa käytettyinä 2 kpl vuoden 2004 Euro3-bussia. Asia Turun joukkoliikennelautakunnassa

----------


## Nak

Eikös Savonlinjalta (SL-Autolinjalta) jäänyt juuri #730-736 Volvo City L:t yli turussa? Siitä kaksi ja on valmiiksi turun väritkin  :Wink:

----------


## kuukanko

> Eikös Savonlinjalta (SL-Autolinjalta) jäänyt juuri #730-736 Volvo City L:t yli turussa?


Ne ovat kiinni linjojen 14 ja 15 liikennöinnissä kevääseen 2014 asti. L-S Liikennelinjojen osakkailla sen sijaan on vielä 2004-mallisia Volvoja vapaana.

----------


## kuukanko

Nyt TuKL on julkaissut uuden tarjouspyynnön käytettyjen bussien hankkimiseksi.
Tarjouspyyntö

Tässä tarjouspyynnössä vanhin hyväksyttävä bussin käyttöönottovuosi on 2006 ja tarjottavien ajoneuvojen on täytettävä vähintään Euro4-päästömääräykset. Bussit on toimitettava 29.1. - 15.2.2013.

Pisteytys on:
Hinta 50 p.Korirakenteen ruostumaton materiaali 15 p.Pakokaasujen puhdistuksen lisäaineettomuus 15 p.Kuntoarviointi 20 p.
Tässä hankinnassa ei hyväksytä osatarjouksia eli saman tarjoajan on tarjottava kaikkia kolmea bussia.

Olisikohan nyt tähtäimessä Scanialle Westendin Linjan konkurssissa jääneet ex-WL:t 16, 17 ja 19.

----------


## Rusetti

> Nyt TuKL on julkaissut uuden tarjouspyynnön käytettyjen bussien hankkimiseksi.
> Tarjouspyyntö
> 
> Tässä tarjouspyynnössä vanhin hyväksyttävä bussin käyttöönottovuosi on 2006 ja tarjottavien ajoneuvojen on täytettävä vähintään Euro4-päästömääräykset. Bussit on toimitettava 29.1. - 15.2.2013.
> 
> Pisteytys on:
> Hinta 50 p.Korirakenteen ruostumaton materiaali 15 p.Pakokaasujen puhdistuksen lisäaineettomuus 15 p.Kuntoarviointi 20 p.
> Tässä hankinnassa ei hyväksytä osatarjouksia eli saman tarjoajan on tarjottava kaikkia kolmea bussia.
> 
> Olisikohan nyt tähtäimessä Scanialle Westendin Linjan konkurssissa jääneet ex-WL:t 16, 17 ja 19.


"Vanhin hyväksyttävä bussin käyttöönottovuosi on 2006. Tarjottavien autojen tulee luovutettaessa olla katsastettuja siten, että seuraavaan määräaikaiskatsastukseen on enintään 6kk." <- lainaus tarjouspyynnöstä

Eikös tämä ole aika erikoinen vaatimus , luulisi että vaaditaan että katsastukseen on vähintään 6kk eikä enintään ?

----------


## Nak

Siinä on kirjoitusvirhe sillä tarjouspyynnön liitteessä 1 puhutaan "min. 6kk seuraavaan katsastukseen"  :Smile:  Kyllähän tuo tarjouskilpailu on hiottu juurikin ex. Westendin Scaloja varten. 
Easy km:llä olisi toki niitä Crossareitakin, mutta eivät tule saamaan yhtä hyviä pisteitä, kun tuskin pystyisivät edes myymään niitä niin halvalla. Olisivat kyllä paljon paremmassa kunnossa kun nuo Scalat. Ellei Scania sitten ole laittanut niitä kuntoon  :Smile:

----------


## kuukanko

Ja samanaikaisesti Euro4-matalien hankinnan kanssa on nyt käynnissä kilpailu noiden aiemmin mainittujen 2004-mallisten kahden Euro3:n hankkimiseksi: tarjouspyyntö.

----------


## kuukanko

> Olisikohan nyt tähtäimessä Scanialle Westendin Linjan konkurssissa jääneet ex-WL:t 16, 17 ja 19.


Kuulemma tuo kolmikko on havaittu tänään ykköstiellä matkalla Turun suuntaan...

----------


## miksu

TuKL:n varikolle ilmestynyt entiset Juha Jalo Oy:n 36 (sby-146) sekä 43 (hzz-366).

----------


## EFTU

Tänään olikin jo  uusi Scala matkassa ajamassa 53sta. En tiedä onko kyseisiä autoja mutta ei ainakaan ollut tilaajaväritys vielä valmis. 

Kuljettajan ikkunan yllä oli teippi jossa luki "TuKL".

----------

